# Fujitsu 6140 ADF Scanner Required..!



## deepakg (Sep 11, 2008)

Dear All,
I am in need of Fujitsu 6140 ADF Scanner for Office Job purpose. I searched net a lot but unable to find any dealer or reseller in India.

Can you please send me Name and Address of Dealer for Fujitsu Scanners in India.

Thanking You.


----------



## ScannersIndia (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi All,

Aryan Imaging is authorized resellers for document imaging products like scanner; we represent leading brand of market like Kodak scanners, Fujitsu scanners and Plustek scanners. Aryan has wide exposure to every part of India including cities like Ahmedabad, Bangalore, Chennai, Delhi, Hyderabad, Indore, Jaipur, Kolkata, Mumbai, Nagpur and Pune. Aryan provides scanners with the feature like ADF scanner, ADF with Flatbed scanner, High speed, Simplex and Duplex scanning, high resolution from 75 to 1200 dpi, CCD Based, minimum paper size visiting card and maximum paper size A3 scanning, color, Black and white (bitonal), Gray Scale scanning, Bulk scanning.

For more info please logon to : www.aibc.co.in or www.scannersindia.com

Contact: Preyas - 09822032923

Thanks 
Bheekham




deepakg said:


> Dear All,
> I am in need of Fujitsu 6140 ADF Scanner for Office Job purpose. I searched net a lot but unable to find any dealer or reseller in India.
> 
> Can you please send me Name and Address of Dealer for Fujitsu Scanners in India.
> ...


----------

